# The New V61 Log



## Voyagersixone (Apr 18, 2021)

Howdy folks -

So about 1.25 years ago I started a log I kept up with every day. Despite a lot of really hard work, change was minimal. I did get stronger and definitely noticed vascularity, but I was still a fat fukk. Long story short, after going off SSRIs months later, I dropped a lot of weight naturally. So stoked to see what can happen with keeping a disciplined routine without that barrier. 

I’ll weigh in the morning, but I’m guessing I’m somewhere around 210-215 and around 20% bf. Fitting very comfortably in a 34 waist. 

The only time I can train now is in the mornings. I help take someone to work at 8am and usually go back to sleep until noon, but going to try to go to bed early and stay awake to train. I’m terrified of this part, to be quite honest. 

150mg/week TRT for now. May increase if I can get an AI in soon. 

Will try to start tomorrow. Keep your fingers x’d. 

one thought to put out there: I’m not someone who generally eats in the morning. My body just doesn’t like it. Given I’ll be training though, should I force something down? Or will protein after be enough?


----------



## Jin (Apr 18, 2021)

I would eat something. Doesn’t have to be much. 1/2 a banana or apple and a tbsp of PB is what I’m currently eating before I train.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 18, 2021)

Jin said:


> I would eat something. Doesn’t have to be much. 1/2 a banana or apple and a tbsp of PB is what I’m currently eating before I train.



that doesn’t sound unreasonable at all.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2021)

Get after it!!!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 19, 2021)

Get it man :32 (3):


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Get after it!!!!





Gibsonator said:


> Get it man :32 (3):



thanks guys. Bananas and peanut butter en route now to help start my day.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 19, 2021)

That avi is the tits, pun intended


----------



## Spongy (Apr 19, 2021)

Awesome dude, welcome back


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> That avi is the tits, pun intended



it felt very representative of me



Spongy said:


> Awesome dude, welcome back



Preciate it brother


----------



## snake (Apr 19, 2021)

You made improvements, where's the problem? Lol

As for moring feedings, I feel they are important to set the ground work for the day. Pop a protein drink that had some carbs if you can't do a big breakfast. Something to start the day.

I'll be following along.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome back!
If you're trying to drop fat and don't like eating in the morning?
Get in the gym w some fasted cardio to start your day!
Then eat!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

snake said:


> You made improvements, where's the problem? Lol
> 
> As for moring feedings, I feel they are important to set the ground work for the day. Pop a protein drink that had some carbs if you can't do a big breakfast. Something to start the day.
> 
> I'll be following along.





Sicwun88 said:


> Welcome back!
> If you're trying to drop fat and don't like eating in the morning?
> Get in the gym w some fasted cardio to start your day!
> Then eat!



I appreciate it guys. I was definitely considering the benefits of fasted cardio but also don’t want to be super weak starting out. 

so may try the protein + banana to start and see how it goes! 

special thanks to ftf for the PM.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 19, 2021)

Fasted cardio has been proven ineffective, I still do it only so I can be more hungry throughout the day.
Just like the "anabolic window" has been proven false over and over.
Cals in/cals out.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Fasted cardio has been proven ineffective, I still do it only so I can be more hungry throughout the day.
> Just like the "anabolic window" has been proven false over and over.
> Cals in/cals out.



yeah I’m interested to see what my CICO balance is now without the SSRIs...


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 19, 2021)

You got this man! Get after it!

I never ate breakfast. Ever. A few years ago I started just forcing down a greek yogurt or an apple and peanut butter. Felt better and have been doing it since.

Coming off the ssri should help too. They work wonders for some people but there is no denying the negative side effects.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> You got this man! Get after it!
> 
> I never ate breakfast. Ever. A few years ago I started just forcing down a greek yogurt or an apple and peanut butter. Felt better and have been doing it since.
> 
> Coming off the ssri should help too. They work wonders for some people but there is no denying the negative side effects.



thanks man! Great to know the feedback there too. 
interesting you became a breakfast man! Woof. Scary. Hoping for an equally positive change!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

Just got on the scale — probably need to poop and it’s the evening so definitely not fasted... 211.0lbs. And I’m about 6’3”. 

about 40lbs lighter than starting my last log.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 19, 2021)

Hell yeah V61 get after it and welcome back!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 19, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Fasted cardio has been proven ineffective, I still do it only so I can be more hungry throughout the day.
> Just like the "anabolic window" has been proven false over and over.
> Cals in/cals out.



Nutrient timing doesn’t matter? What about when your focus is specifically body composition?  Asking because I’ve always thought it mattered when you eat your carbs vs fats vs protein.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 19, 2021)

Great to see you start logging again! Good luck. I'll follow along.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome back! Keep this momentum going!


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2021)

Our most popular blogger is back!

2 pages already and it hasn’t been 24 hours nor has he hasn’t even posted a workout.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 19, 2021)

Following along.  No Chick-fil-a this time!


----------



## Trump (Apr 19, 2021)

I’m in for the ride


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Our most popular blogger is back!
> 
> 2 pages already and it hasn’t been 24 hours nor has he hasn’t even posted a workout.



I’ve clearly missed my calling. 



DEADlifter said:


> Following along.  No Chick-fil-a this time!



This is by far my biggest challenge. Back in the south temporarily and they’re on every corner. I have a falling off sweet tea in my fridge - this will be a huge challenge for me.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Our most popular blogger is back!
> 
> 2 pages already and it hasn’t been 24 hours nor has he hasn’t even posted a workout.



Bahahaha V61 get a workout logged bro! Show us what you got!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 20, 2021)

Monday, April 19, 2021

So - didn’t get up early enough today and had someone working to repair some stuff at the house so couldn’t get away. Better luck tomorrow.  I did get a walk in about 20 minutes though. 
*
UPDATED TDEE: 2385*
_
diet

_Calories 2149
Carbs 231g / 42%
Fat 83g / 35%
Protein 123g / 23%

Been a while since I’ve been on the diet wagon so will get my macros back in balance where they should be!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 20, 2021)

It happens bro. Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> Bahahaha V61 get a workout logged bro! Show us what you got!



29 posts and not a workout yet.

Place your bets boys!!!  :32 (20):

(just teasing, love ya!!!)


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 20, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> 29 posts and not a workout yet.
> 
> Place your bets boys!!!  :32 (20):
> 
> (just teasing, love ya!!!)



omg. It’s been 24 hours! :32 (18):
Ditto xx


----------



## TODAY (Apr 20, 2021)

23% protein is not deserving of my love or admiration.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 20, 2021)

TODAY said:


> 23% protein is not deserving of my love or admiration.



you are 100% right, and that is itself is a motivator to fix. As always, thanks TODAY.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 20, 2021)

Force something down. An easy to digest meal and it's also quick is eggs and white rice.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 21, 2021)

Come on V6!  Hit some pushups or something. :32 (20): I'm rooting for ya.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi!

Tuesday 4/20/2021

TMI, but I haven’t pooped yet! I drank some tea and took some fiber to fix that tonight. Fingers x’d.  but saying that to give context to I woke up at 210.8 yesterday and 209.8 yesterday. So I’ll be 120 after my movement. 

also it looks like I exaggerated - I was 233 starting my last log, but that was after working my ass off to get down from 250+. So this is a much better starting point. 

_training
_
couldn’t get to it today, but really looking forward to it tomorrow oddly. I’d take a 20 minute walk to get out and move. 


_diet_

have tweaking to do on this too and didn’t eat enough, but macros were much more attractive. Need to get protein at 200g+, but hopefully the percentages get me back in TODAY’s good graces. 

calories 1480
carbs 91g / 24%
fat 65g / 38%
protein 144g / 38%

!


----------



## permabulker (Apr 21, 2021)

I’m following to see your first work out don’t let me down. If I can do it you certainly can :32 (18):


----------



## TODAY (Apr 21, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hi!
> 
> Tuesday 4/20/2021
> 
> ...


I made some notes


----------



## ftf (Apr 21, 2021)

Come on Voy. I post my lame ass workouts here so you can too.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 22, 2021)

Wednesday 04/21/2021

_
training

_Yeah, I slept again. Didn't even get out for a walk. Started work at noon and had back to back video calls for 9 hours. I had 2 half hour breaks which I used for... phone calls! Ha. Sigh. I did finally poop twice though, which is really exciting!


_diet_
calories 1713
carbs 201g/47%
fat 49g/26%
protein 112/27%


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 22, 2021)

Thursday 04/22/2021


_training_

I did it! I got up! I mean - I'm a little pissy about it --- fell asleep around 2:30am, got up 8am, couldn't fall back asleep... so decided to go out and be a man.  I haven't trained in _months_ and let me tell you - I was getting sore doing the _very little_ noted below... and know I will definitely have DOMS. Totally disheartening --- I was doing some nice lifts and hitting PRs before -- but lesson learned for lapsing for so long. Sigh. Also --- I always used to train at night and this was in the morning so I _definitely_ had a really uncomfortable sugar crash by the end of it. So learning and navigating.

15mins stationary bike
1x10 Machine Shoulder Press
1x8 Machine Shoulder Press
1x4 Machine Shoulder Press
1x15 Pec Flies
1x10 Pec Flies
1x8 Pec Flies
1x7 Bench Press Machine
1x4 Bench Press Machine
2x6 Tricep Pushdowns


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 22, 2021)

TODAY said:


> I made some notes



literally LOLd at all of this. THANK YOU, TODAY! 

I am re-learning dieting since my CICO model from before was completely off given the other mitigating factors. Learning to eat like an adult and get my macros in check as opposed to eating like a refugee and only eating protein ever. 

And I have been eating vegetables! No idea why my stomach was struggling.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 22, 2021)

We have a workout! 





Voyagersixone said:


> Thursday 04/22/2021
> 
> 
> _training_
> ...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 22, 2021)

Why are u having a problem getting total protein levels up?  I cant remember a day I have ate less than 200g of protein.  Buy some of Snakes favorite protein drinks (Isopure), you get 50 grams of protein, drink one to start the day or at the end of the day.....


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 22, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> Why are u having a problem getting total protein levels up?  I cant remember a day I have ate less than 200g of protein.  Buy some of Snakes favorite protein drinks (Isopure), you get 50 grams of protein, drink one to start the day or at the end of the day.....



It’s never been a major part of my diet for some reason. First log I was able to get to it but there was definitely shakes involved.  and I’ve already had one today, so I think we are well on our way. Thanks FD!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 23, 2021)

Awesome! Nice work man.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 23, 2021)

Thursday 04/22/2021 Continued

_diet

_well - given this was my first training morning I did eff myself a bit when my sugar crashed - had some apple juice and fruit to compensate. Then the rest of the day I craved carbs - so have to work on that. But still right almost at my TDEE with an increase in protein and I got training in - so I feel okay about the way this day went and how it has trended so far. Positive movements. 

calories 2391
carbs 300g / 50%
fat 57g / 21%
protein 176g / 29%


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 23, 2021)

*Friday - April 23, 2021 *(Part One)


_training
_20 mins bike
1x15 + 2x10 + 2x8 cable rows
2x8 lat pulldowns
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 arm curls

Also took a 15 minute walk in the afternoon.

Was definitely sore today. Not debilitating but nice to know things are waking up!

Starting off slow and will get into more as it feels right.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 24, 2021)

*Friday 4/22/2021 Part 2
*
got another 20 minute walk in. Got my protein in but wrecked my calories in the process - but my body felt like it needed... something. I don’t know. Still a work in progress. Sore AF even more but looking forward to that breaking my body back in. Also breakdown below may not be totally accurate as some of it involved cooking and some guesses. 

cals 2911
carbs 327g / 45%
fat 82g / 26%
protein 211g / 29%


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 28, 2021)

*Tuesday 04/27/2021
*
hi! Good to see you! Sorry for the delay - the past few days have been quite busy with work and life — and I had some serious n00b DOMS. Like I said it’s been months since I trained and I needed to adjust. I did and back at it today. Worked hard and noticed I didn’t have any blood sugar crashes and didn’t feel as if I was going to suffer later - so I’m slowly breaking myself back in. I am mindful to take it a bit slow, though, until I get into a decent rhythm. So sorry for the boring start, but trying to do be smart!

_training
_10 mins stationary bike 
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 Hammer Strength Bench Press
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 Pec Dec Flies
1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 Tricep Rope Pushdowns

_
diet
_calories 1806
carbs 105g / 21%
fat 85g / 40%
protein 187g / 38%


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 28, 2021)

Nice work man. Keep it up!


----------



## CJ (Apr 28, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> *Tuesday 04/27/2021
> *
> hi! Good to see you! Sorry for the delay - the past few days have been quite busy with work and life — and I had some serious n00b DOMS. Like I said it’s been months since I trained and I needed to adjust. I did and back at it today. Worked hard and noticed I didn’t have any blood sugar crashes and didn’t feel as if I was going to suffer later - so I’m slowly breaking myself back in. I am mindful to take it a bit slow, though, until I get into a decent rhythm. So sorry for the boring start, but trying to do be smart!
> 
> ...



Great way to get back in the groove, start simple and build back up. Great job!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi! Forgot to note 15 minute walk yesterday. 

*
Wednesday 04/28/2021

*_training
_15 mins stationary bike
1x10 + 2x8 + 1x6 cable rows
1x10 + 1x8 + 2x6 lat pulldowns
1x10 + 1x6 dumbbell deadlifts 
2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 arm curls 

_diet
_calories 2,212
carbs 168g / 30%
fat 94g / 38%
protein 179g / 32%

I know it’s early days but I’m already noticing positive changes. Hooray! Thanks so much for following.


----------



## ftf (Apr 29, 2021)

Keep going Voy!


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 29, 2021)

Get it Voy!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 30, 2021)

*Weight Update - Thursday 04/29/2021

*Sunday 04/18/2021 211.0
Thursday 04/29/2021 210.4

I’m good with this - I’ve been easing into things. Also, last weekend, I had to go out of town for a socially distanced funeral - and when I came back on Sunday eve (not fasted) I was 216. Some water weight I believe - and though I wasn’t tracking over the weekend, I felt confident I was within TDEE — though carbs were probably too high. Also getting back regularly into TRT I’m sure was going to cause some fluctuations. So given all of this, I’m not unhappy.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 30, 2021)

*Thursday 04/29/2021
*_
training
_Work schedule today kept me home all day, but made sure to get out for a 20 minute jog/walk combo around the neighborhood. 

_diet
_calories 1,996
carbs 170g / 34 %
fat 64g / 29% 
protein 185g / 37%

!


----------



## Voyagersixone (May 8, 2021)

Hey guys -

Still alive - partner had a family emergency this week so had to jet out of town for a few days. Will update soon!


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Still alive - partner had a family emergency this week so had to jet out of town for a few days. Will update soon!



Hoping for the best, be safe!!!


----------



## eazy (May 8, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hey guys -
> 
> Still alive - partner had a family emergency this week so had to jet out of town for a few days. Will update soon!



Hope everything is ok.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2021)

Well, most entertaining log for sure.

Glad you back V61.

Hopefully the shrewds get you that Elite badge soon.


----------



## Mythos (May 8, 2021)

Great log, keep it up


----------



## Voyagersixone (May 10, 2021)

Mythos said:


> Great log, keep it up





CJ275 said:


> Hoping for the best, be safe!!!





eazy said:


> Hope everything is ok.





BigSwolePump said:


> Well, most entertaining log for sure.
> 
> Glad you back V61.
> 
> Hopefully the shrewds get you that Elite badge soon.



thanks so much guys. All will be okay eventually - you know how family is. Back home last night and back into the routine today. Will update as usual tonight!


----------



## Voyagersixone (May 11, 2021)

Hi there
*
Monday, May 10, 2021

*_
training
_Walked/jogged 20 minutes around the park today 


_diet

_calories 1365
carbs 99g / 27%
fat 40g / 25% 
protein 175g / 48%

Definitely didn’t eat enough today but don’t feel starved - needed a reset day after returning home last night and being off my routine. But vest happy with my protein intake, all things considered. 

onward!


----------



## Voyagersixone (May 12, 2021)

*Tuesday, May 11, 2021


*_training
_felt super under the weather today - I don’t think it’s covid but definitely a head hold that probably stemmed from allergies. So I did a few planks to keep some blood flowing but didn’t do too much physically. 

_diet_
calories 2015
carbs 189g / 36%
fat 59g / 25%
protein 204g / 39%

hooray for continued strong protein %


----------



## Voyagersixone (May 27, 2021)

Hey guys -
im alive and the log is not dead
Just after my second vaccine I came down with a head cold, turned into bronchitis, then turned into a serious ongoing asthma issue. Saw ENT doc yesterday who is referring me to a pulmonologist. 
so will get back on the wagon when I’m not choking on my own fluids. 
apologies -


----------



## eazy (May 27, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hey guys -
> im alive and the log is not dead
> Just after my second vaccine I came down with a head cold, turned into bronchitis, then turned into a serious ongoing asthma issue. Saw ENT doc yesterday who is referring me to a pulmonologist.
> so will get back on the wagon when I’m not choking on my own fluids.
> apologies -



get well soon


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 31, 2021)

Hey brothers and sisters! Long time.
So after a few different visits to allergists and pulmonologists… my asthma is back under control. No more drowning on my own fluids. 

About a week ago… I weighed in at 204.4. As a reminder, I’m 6’3”. In April, I was up at 212, and haven’t done much lifting or major diet maintenance in that period of time. I think this is another case of my body slowly evening out after years of SSRI use… Feb 2020, I was at 230-240lbs and hadn’t been able to budge that at all despite working out 5-6 days per week and closely monitoring my diet. I was at 260 at my worst, but I wasn’t what you’d imagine - I was never slamming down burgers over and over and over covered in grease (but I do have a weakness for Chick-Fil-A!). Lesson learned here is that sometimes a fat fukk does try but has other things going on tnag have to be sorted. And from now on when an endo checks my low T, if there’s high prolactin (which was always consistent, yet I was told not to worry), then I’ll make sure to flag it.

now… all that being said, started training again today! A bit of a weird routine as some of it was finding out what weights work for me right now. I have to say I do that I went to failure - as while I’m not currently in pain (I’m sure I will be tomorrow!), I’m almost too weak to turn the steering wheel!

putting the log together for the next post! Thanks again for following along.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 31, 2021)

Welcome back


----------



## CJ (Jul 31, 2021)

Glad to see you back. I get separation anxiety dammit!!!!  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome back Voy! Glad to hear your back at it.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 1, 2021)

Welcome back dude!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Glad to see you back. I get separation anxiety dammit!!!!  🤗🤗🤗



you make me so happy!

thanks guys.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 1, 2021)

*Saturday 07/31/2021*
10 mins stationery bike
Incline barbell press 2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4 
Shoulder press machine 1x8 + 2x5 + 1x4
Dip assist 1x10 + 1x6 + 1x4
Pec dec flies 2x6 + 1x4
Horizontal dumbbell press 1x7 + 2x5
10 mins stationery bike


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 1, 2021)

Time for diet!
Calories are high - should have reduced the carbs a bit. But hoping the high protein will mean it’s not going to be for naught.

*Diet - Saturday 07/31/2021*

calories 2380
carbs 197g / 32%
fat 71g / 26%
protein 259g / 42%


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Time for diet!
> Calories are high - should have reduced the carbs a bit. But hoping the high protein will mean it’s not going to be for naught.
> 
> *Diet - Saturday 07/31/2021*
> ...


Those Cals are not high sir!!! 🤣


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Those Cals are not high sir!!! 🤣


You sure? I’m terrified of like - over 2K being evil


----------



## CJ (Aug 1, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> You sure? I’m terrified of like - over 2K being evil


Nope, I'm not sure. Only way to know for sure is to track your Cals and weight.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 1, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Nope, I'm not sure. Only way to know for sure is to track your Cals and weight.


Hahahaha. <3


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 1, 2021)

Looking forward to peeking in here and seeing you sticking to it!

Welcome back


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 1, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Looking forward to peeking in here and seeing you sticking to it!
> 
> Welcome back


Adore you BSP


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 2, 2021)

*Training - 08/01/2021*
10 mins stationary bike 
Seated cable Rows 4x10 
Straight bar Curls 2x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x5
Chin up assist 2x10
10 mins stationary bike

major DOMS today all over from yesterday so took it easy and did more isolation exercises to keep blood flowing but not tear anything — tris on fire!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 2, 2021)

Diet - Sunday 08/01/2021

calories 2370
carbs 121g / 20%
fat 101g / 3%
protein 245g / 42%

another high protein day! Win


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello friends

had a splitting headache and major DOMS today but showed up to half ass it. Plus side - diet was on point - so I ain’t mad.

I know the DOMS will go away in a few days so once that settles I’ll pump into a normal routine.

not digging the protein bloat though 

*Monday 08/02/2021*

_training_
10 mins stationary bike
Calf extension machine 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x12 + 1x10
Incline leg press 1x10 + 2x8 + 1x6
squats 2x6 
5 mins stationary bike 

_diet_
calories 1758
carbs 90g / 20% 
fat 50g / 26%
protein 235g / 50%

wahoo


----------



## CJ (Aug 3, 2021)

Protein bloat??? 

Are you using shakes that don't agree with you?


----------



## Blusoul24 (Aug 3, 2021)

Welcome back!


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Protein bloat???
> 
> Are you using shakes that don't agree with you?


x2 on this.  I became lactose intolerant basically overnight from protein shakes.  Get you some Fairlife Nutrition Plan drinks.  30g protein and only 150 calories.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi hi 

*Tuesday 08/03/2021*

_training_
Off day. Major DOMS on every part of my body. Ouch.

_diet_
calories 1710
carbs 137g / 32%
fat 49g / 26%
protein 181g / 42%

pretty good I think.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi again 

*Wednesday 08/04/2021*

DOMS starting to settle. Calves tight, glutes a bit sore, chest almost no soreness, biceps moderately sore, but let me tell you - my tris are still excruciating. Tri soreness and weakness definitely impacted today. 


_training_
10 mins stationary bike 
Chest press machine 1x12 + 2x10 + 1x8 + 2x6
Shoulder press machine -  1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6
Pec dec flies 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x5
Dumbbell crush presses 1x6 + 1x5 + 1x4
15 mins stationary bike

big note that my shoulder presses and crush presses were using SUPER LIGHT WEIGHTS. my tris were saying absolutely not when it came to additional resistance, but I wanted to safely try to keep blood flowing and not totally skip the muscle group. I didn’t feel any awful pain or tearing and monitored it. 


_diet_
calories 2133
carbs 123g / 22%
fat 102g /  41%
protein 206g / 37%

I probably could get my calories down a bit more if I tried hard, but I think I’ve done rather well yesterday. 

I haven’t weighed myself but I do feel like I’ve gained some shitty water weight. 

keep in mind all of this is a bit new. I’ve never trained off the SSRIs so I’m interested to see how my body responds each step of the way. 

Hooray


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 5, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Welcome back!





CJ275 said:


> Protein bloat???
> 
> Are you using shakes that don't agree with you?


I think it’s a lot of factors. Switching back to adding shakes in to my life I think is a bit of adjustment. I am doing hard to add real, healthy food to supplement but I do have to do 2-3 shakes to get over 200g. 



Blusoul24 said:


> Welcome back!


Thanks man!!  



DEADlifter said:


> x2 on this.  I became lactose intolerant basically overnight from protein shakes.  Get you some Fairlife Nutrition Plan drinks.  30g protein and only 150 calories.


Omg. That’s scary. Thanks for sharing dude. I actually had a case of the FL high protein shakes and they were good. I should order more!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 6, 2021)

*Thursday 08/05/2021*

_training _
10 mins stationary bike
Seated cable rows 1x12 + 1x10 + 2x8
Straight bar curls 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 2x4 + 2x3
Lat pull down machine 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
Db shrugs 1x10 + 1x8
Db deadlifts 2x8
Crunch machine 1x15 + 1x12 + 1x10
10 mins 

_diet_
calories 2060
carbs 178g / 34%
fat 52g / 23% 
protein 222g / 43%


still in DOMSland, but feel it winding down and know it’ll all be settled in a few days. Will then get back FJ more compound work - just still trying to give anything involving my tris a bit of a break. 

still feel a bit bloated, and hoping all that will settle in another week or two. 

hooray


----------



## CJ (Aug 6, 2021)

If isolation lifts get down to the 3-4 rep range, it's ok to lighten the load on later sets to stay in the target rep range. Your joints will thank you, and you'll get more out of the set. 

I do it almost every time. It happens.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 6, 2021)

Thanks man! I appreciate you SO much!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi!!! *waves*

so I know I’ve really only been back at it just over a week. But I tell you - my bis are bigger than they’ve ever been. They’re not big, but they’re no longer hormone-fukked lady harms. They’re full, hard, and have definition. Whee! My calves are starting to get some veins showing. 

my chest and forearms are major weak points. Been working my forearms gently (bone breaks in the past but the amazing CJs advice has helped) but my chest laggggs. There’s. Almost 0 muscle tissue there. And I noticed today on push day that some of that may just because I haven’t ever really pushed as hard as I could have. So really tried to focus on the muscle mind connection there and really work my chest through each set.

on the negative, I feel like my gut has grown ever so slightly. So I’m going to cut back on the calories. Wondering I need to add more cardio too until I get the rest of the fat layer off. 203.2 today, so up like a pound from last week. :-/

Monday 08/10/2021
Training


10 mins stationary bike bike 
Incline bb press 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x4 + 2x8
Pec dec flies 1x12 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
Teicep dip assist 2x8

I reduced weight on the presses to get more reps in, and that felt like the right call. Had to cut a bit short tonight for work, but I feel like I got work done.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 10, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> x2 on this.  I became lactose intolerant basically overnight from protein shakes.  Get you some Fairlife Nutrition Plan drinks.  30g protein and only 150 calories.


I switched over to these the past month or so as well, and I'm way less gassy on them. I get them from Sam's delivered to the house.

Keep it up V61. Good job!


----------



## ogsz1234 (Aug 10, 2021)

aviator sunglasses


----------



## CJ (Aug 10, 2021)

ogsz1234 said:


> aviator sunglasses


Obviously!!!  😎


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2021)

Progress pics ...


----------



## CJ (Aug 10, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Progress pics ...


Oiled up? 😀


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Oiled up? 😀


With a cowboy hat?


----------



## CJ (Aug 11, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> With a cowboy hat?


Obvs!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 11, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Obvs!!!


I hate to just assume.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 12, 2021)

You guys make me terribly happy.

Tuesday 08/10/2021
Training 

Seated cable rows 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6
Hammer curl 1x15 + 1x10
Zottman curls 1x10 + 1x8
Straight bar curls 2x8
Lat pull downs 1x10 + 1x8 + 2x6
Db shrugs 3x10
Crunch machine 3x10

No progress pics yet. I look the same just… less of me by like 40lbs.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 12, 2021)

Wednesday 08/11/2021

opted out of resistance training for an hour of solid adult cardio


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 13, 2021)

*Thursday 08/12/2011*

_training_
Bb horizontal press 2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6
Fly machine 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6
Cable crossovers 4x8 + 1x5
Incline bb press 3x8
Dip assist 3x8
Crunch machine 1x15 + 1x12 + 1x10


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 16, 2021)

*Friday 08/13/2021*

_training_

Cable rows 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
Straight bar curls 5x10
Hammer curls 2x10
Lat pull downs 1x10 + 1x6 + 1x4


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 16, 2021)

*Sunday 08/15/2021*

_training _
Horizontal bb press 1x10 + 2x8
Cable crossovers 1x10 + 2x6
Fly machine 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
Incline bb press 1x8 + 2x6 + 1x5
Dip assist 3x8
Crunch machine 1x15 + 1x12 + 1x10

_progress_
Back to 202.4 today. I had gone up a little weight, but back to where I was about 2-3 weeks ago. My body looks different though, so that’s a plus.

not huge, but I did notice the below today and thought I’d share.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 16, 2021)

Is that your first vein?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 16, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Is that your first vein?


Lol. To that degree, yes. My forearms are more vascular - but it’s just nice to see after a small period of time to see changes like this vs months of work previously with no changes — so celebrating the milestones.


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Lol. To that degree, yes. My forearms are more vascular - but it’s just nice to see after a small period of time to see changes like this vs months of work previously with no changes — so celebrating the milestones.


You're leaning out.  🤗🤗🤗


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 16, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Wednesday 08/11/2021
> 
> opted out of resistance training for an hour of solid adult cardio


Nothing like a little adult cardio 😂


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You're leaning out.  🤗🤗🤗


Finally! Ha.
Have to stop drinking protein for bed though. Really fukks the scale in the AM!


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Finally! Ha.
> Have to stop drinking protein for bed though. Really fukks the scale in the AM!


How so?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> How so?


Every time I have a shake before bed, I wake up 2lbs heavier.

I know everything fluctuates, but it fukks with my head.


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Every time I have a shake before bed, I wake up 2lbs heavier.
> 
> I know everything fluctuates, but it fukks with my head.


What if it's 2 lbs of muscles???  😳😳


----------



## Trump (Aug 16, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Every time I have a shake before bed, I wake up 2lbs heavier.
> 
> I know everything fluctuates, but it fukks with my head.


Have a shake every night then your weight will be consistent


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> What if it's 2 lbs of muscles???  😳😳


lol - I wish I could find the magic shake that causes 2lbs of lean growth every night!!  



Trump said:


> Have a shake every night then your weight will be consistent


Oh no, sir - it goes up 2lbs every night - if I had a shake every night I’d be 300lbs soon!!  hahaha.


----------



## Trump (Aug 16, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> lol - I wish I could find the magic shake that causes 2lbs of lean growth every night!!
> 
> 
> Oh no, sir - it goes up 2lbs every night - if I had a shake every night I’d be 300lbs soon!!  hahaha.


It wouldn’t at all it would stay consistent it wouldnt keep climbing


----------



## CJ (Aug 16, 2021)

I want that magic shake!!! 😳😳😳


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I want that magic shake!!! 😳😳😳


Ditto!!! There’s money to be made on this…


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 17, 2021)

Real talk. Thinking very generally about nutrient timing, etc etc etc…

how important is it to have protein before sleep

yes there’s 100000 articles online and data here. But want some anecdotal thoughts


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Real talk. Thinking very generally about nutrient timing, etc etc etc…
> 
> how important is it to have protein before sleep
> 
> yes there’s 100000 articles online and data here. But want some anecdotal thoughts


Not important at all. What's important is hitting your target number, spread out somewhat evenly over the course of 3-6 meals per day. Less than 3 is probably too infrequent, and more than 6 is starting to get silly.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not important at all. What's important is hitting your target number, spread out somewhat evenly over the course of 3-6 meals per day. Less than 3 is probably too infrequent, and more than 6 is starting to get silly.


I’m definitely not doing this. should work on that -

ive been doing a bit of intermittent fasting 

why are you awake?!


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> I’m definitely not doing this. should work on that -
> 
> ive been doing a bit of intermittent fasting
> 
> why are you awake?!


Had to pee. 😁😴


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Had to pee. 😁😴


Ha!! Oh adulthood. Good night!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 17, 2021)

*Monday 08/16/2021*

_training_
Cable rows 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
Wide grip Straight bar curls 2x10
Narrow trip straight bar curls 5x10
Lat pull downs 2x10 + 1x8
Db shrugs 3x10

this may seem stupid obvious for a pull day, but for probably the first time I felt a lot of really great activation in my back - like things are being worked like they should.

i was also doing adult things earlier and for the first time ever I was told my chest is bigger - that’s never happened before.

good things friends


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> I’m definitely not doing this. should work on that -
> 
> ive been doing a bit of intermittent fasting
> 
> why are you awake?!


If I recall correctly, the recommendation from the studies we have is to consume 0.7g to 1.2 g of protein per lb of bodyweight, for active people. Sedentary people have a much lower requirement. 

The 1 g per lb is just a nice round number in the middle of that range, that's why it's often stated.


----------



## Trump (Aug 17, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Real talk. Thinking very generally about nutrient timing, etc etc etc…
> 
> how important is it to have protein before sleep
> 
> yes there’s 100000 articles online and data here. But want some anecdotal thoughts


Your protein spread evenly through the day to meet your target is all you need. Doesn’t need to be before bed


----------



## Trump (Aug 17, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If I recall correctly, the recommendation from the studies we have is to consume 0.7g to 1.2 g of protein per lb of bodyweight, for active people. Sedentary people have a much lower requirement.
> 
> The 1 g per lb is just a nice round number in the middle of that range, that's why it's often stated.


Is it not per lb of lean body weight?? Not actual body weight


----------



## CJ (Aug 17, 2021)

Trump said:


> Is it not per lb of lean body weight?? Not actual body weight


I believe the studies were on normal weight athletic people. I'm sure it's probably much less for obese individuals though.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 22, 2021)

*Wednesday 08/17/2021*

Incline bb press 2x10 + 1x8
Db flies 2x12 + 2x8
Cable crossovers 2x8 + 1x8
Dip assist 1x10 + 2x10
Crunch machine 1x15 + 1x12

Owning completely that this week was a bit of a failed effort. Trained Monday and Wednesday - Wednesday was definitely half ass. Very little sleep and some shitty personal issues.

got back in on Saturday and kicked ass I feel like though.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 22, 2021)

*Saturday 08/21/2021*

_training _
Cable rows 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
Narrow grip straight bar curls 2x12 + 3x10
Wide grip straight bar curls 3x10
Lat pull downs 1x10 + 1x8 + 2x6
Db shrugs 3x10
Crunch machine 1x15 + 1x12 + 1x10

What I’m realizing this go-round is that my back is super weak - so with the compound exercises I’m really focusing very hard on form and controlled motions all the way through because I really want to wake up a lot of those areas that, even when I’ve trained before, weren’t really touched. I’m really feeling it. Maybe it’ll clean up my hunched posture too.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 22, 2021)

*Saturday 08/21/2021*

_training _
Cable rows 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
Narrow grip straight bar curls 2x12 + 3x10
Wide grip straight bar curls 3x10
Lat pull downs 1x10 + 1x8 + 2x6
Db shrugs 3x10 
Crunch machine 1x15 + 1x12 + 1x10

What I’m realizing this go-round is that my back is super weak - so with the compound exercises I’m really focusing very hard on form and controlled motions all the way through because I really want to wake up a lot of those areas that, even when I’ve trained before, weren’t really touched. I’m really feeling it. Maybe it’ll clean up my hunched posture too. I’m still doing isolation work because I think it’s helping my weak forearms strengthen their grip a bit too, and that’s important to me given the past injuries. And, selfishly, I’m seeking my biceps grow for the first time ever and it’s motivating. 


_progress_

so at the end of July, I was 204.4. At 201.4 today. Not major progress on the scale, but I’ve seen major physical changes (well, major for me). As noted above, I’ve actually seen my biceps grow. Never happened before. Also, I’ve literally thought I was deformed when I was you’re because it felt like there was 0 muscular tissue in my lower and inner chest… and now it’s actually growing. That’s massive to me.

no progress pics yet, because I still have a gut, love handles, and neck fat (ugh) that needs to go away. My calories have been in range but this week my macros have been out of balance (like I said in my last post, shitty personal issues this week). I’ve come from disgustingly obese to just fat… but I’m quickly approaching skinny fat.

one I burn off the gut and the rest of the slush, we’ll have to evaluate where we are. I know I’m going to fall into some dysmorphia — I went from a skinny tall kid at 160lbs and 6’3” to a tank at 260lbs and now have to make sure on the right path.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Real talk. Thinking very generally about nutrient timing, etc etc etc…
> 
> how important is it to have protein before sleep
> 
> yes there’s 100000 articles online and data here. But want some anecdotal thoughts


Nutrient timing does matter to a relatively small degree, but at this point in your journey I'd advise that you continue to focus on just nailing your daily macronutrient targets.


----------



## CJ (Aug 22, 2021)

Losing I lb per week is absolutely perfect, you're right in the sweet spot. Keep it up!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 23, 2021)

Keep it up Voy! Awesome progress.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 23, 2021)

*Sunday 08/22/2021*

_progress_

so yesterday I was 201.4 and up to 202.2 today… so we’ll take that as part of water or other minor fluctuations and pretend I’m 201.4. I bring this up because I took a quick snap for some progress photos.

Key here - quick snap… for you guys that follow regularly. I’m only a few weeks in so definitely not ready for any big analytics, but I wanted to show where I was at about 235ish vs where I am now at 202ish.

look about the same, just smaller. That’s because most of this reduction has to do with the removal of SSRIs and having my T and prolactin levels in check.. so basically I just shrunk. Goal is to shrink the last bit of fat away while resistance training and then start looking like a dude.

Before - 235ish - feb 2020



now - 202ish - aug 2021


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 23, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Nutrient timing does matter to a relatively small degree, but at this point in your journey I'd advise that you continue to focus on just nailing your daily macronutrient targets.


great advice and many thanks. You’ve been following since the very beginning - you’re actually one of the folks in my head that I think about when I train I don’t want to let down. Thanks for being there brother. 



CJ275 said:


> Losing I lb per week is absolutely perfect, you're right in the sweet spot. Keep it up!!!!


You know I adore you, right?



sfw509 said:


> Keep it up Voy! Awesome progress.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 23, 2021)

Sunday 08/22/2021

_training_
Horizontal smith machine press 1x15 + 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x7 + 1x6 
Cable crossovers 1x10 + 5x8 + 1x4
Incline smith machine presses 3x8 + 1x6
Dip assist 3x10

on paper that doesn’t seem like that much but I felt like I killed it tonight. Went up on weight and reps on everything but incline. 

and for those of you watching closely, it’s been a bit since leg day - the last week has had some complex personal issues so things lopsided. But that’s tomorrow, so hooray.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2021)

Incredible improvement!


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 24, 2021)

Dude, your progress pic! Outstanding


----------



## BrotherIron (Aug 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> Is it not per lb of lean body weight?? Not actual body weight


Protein is used for almost all processes that take place within a cell so no need to nickpick. 1gr per pound of bodyweight is fine. Excess protein is far harder to be converted to fat than excess carbs.


----------



## Trump (Aug 24, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Protein is used for almost all processes that take place within a cell so no need to nickpick. 1gr per pound of bodyweight is fine. Excess protein is far harder to be converted to fat than excess carbs.


Even if your a 300lb fat chick??


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 26, 2021)

*Wednesday 08/25/2021*

_training_

Smith machine bb press 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 2x6

Cable crossovers 1x12 + 3x10 + 3x6 + 1x4

Teicep rope 2x12 + 1x10 + 1x6

Fly machine 1x10 + 1x6 + 1x4

Dip assist 3x10


I am finally finding my footing again - form is improving and I’m definitely becoming more comfortable each time I train. Will start adding more compound work soon.

left totally wiped tonight.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 11, 2021)

Hi!

ive fallen behind logging due to some personal stuff - and my scale broke!

picked up another tonight and used it in the parking lot en route to somewhere I needed to go… and it said 195.6!  Need to calibrate and do first in the AM, but wanted to provide a quick update.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 11, 2021)

Great to here from you Voy! 

Hope things are looking up. Keep us posted!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 13, 2021)

Confirmed on solid ground first thing today at 196.8.
Y’all, I haven’t been less than 200 in probably 8 years. I can’t tell you what a victory this is.

once I get the rest of the remaining fat off - which is still a bit to go… I’ll really need advice on what to do next. I’ve never bulked in my life.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 13, 2021)

Awesome job of making continual progress to your goal.

A lot of people give up but you seem to keep going.

These are my favorite logs, watching continuous progression even when obstacles arise.

Bulking is the easy part so don't get too caught up in that right now while you're still cutting.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 13, 2021)

FTG - you are huge! Thanks for the kind words.

oh I’m totally not worried about bulking and it’s the furthest thing from my mind right now. Just thought it was interesting that it was the first time I ever possibly considered that a reality.

so not there yet. But 197ish is way better than 260ish.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 23, 2021)

193.8 this morning!


----------



## Trump (Sep 23, 2021)

V61 your killing it dude, your still my 2nd favourite gay after @FlyingPapaya


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 23, 2021)

Xoxoxoxo trump!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 25, 2021)

191.8 today!

So right now I don’t have a legit kitchen - can’t cook anything. So any type of meal prep is challenging! I’ve also eaten out for most of my adult life being on the road, so that combined with no kitchen makes it a super willpower thing to keep dieting. 

Wanted to share something I found recently that may help those of you in the south -

A little place called chicken salad chick. I LOVE chicken salad. I don’t know why. I just do. Not super duper healthy, but not a total diet breaker either. They have all sorts of different varieties… I got a small barbecue chicken salad, small Parmesan Caesar chicken salad, and a small Buffalo bacon ranch chicken salad. About 30 bucks and will be most of my meals for the next 4-5 days. Then I’ll switch to something else. 

But let me tell you - delicious. And it’s keeping my French fry cravings away.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 30, 2021)

189.6! Finally below 190…

Going to get a sexy scan, but if I had to guess, I’d say 18%bf.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 30, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> 189.6! Finally below 190…
> 
> Going to get a sexy scan, but if I had to guess, I’d say 18%bf.


Who is doing your sexy scan???


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 30, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 30, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Who is doing your sexy scan???


Oh good god 
Dexa
Eff. Lol. 
And I can’t find one right here so I may have to trek for one


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 30, 2021)

Okay. I was going to say, there have been a few "questionable" vendors "promoting" on here lately. But i didnt see sexy scans being offered. Lol.

Definitely interested in the result. Keep us posted.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 30, 2021)

LOL. Let me see about that vendor if you find one…


----------



## TomJ (Sep 30, 2021)

I offer sexy scans free of charge

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 30, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I offer sexy scans free of charge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Keep it up Tom.  That's how you find yourself in a steam room at the Y.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 30, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Keep it up Tom. That's how you find yourself in a steam room at the Y.


How did you know where I was?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 30, 2021)

TomJ said:


> How did you know where I was?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Because I have known @Voyagersixone  for quite a while.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Sep 30, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Keep it up Tom.  That's how you find yourself in a steam room at the Y.


DL… I love how much you know me!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 10, 2021)

Checking in at 187.8!


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 10, 2021)

Nice work Voy!

hope your doing well. How is the training going?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 10, 2021)

Okay so - I was on a trip the past few days and I think I’ve finally peed out the excess water I was holding… and showed up at 183.0 this AM.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 23, 2021)

So I have been working hard to diet - but just due to life have been training lightly. However - I’ve been stuck at 183-184 for a few weeks and it’s ticked me off… so I decided to shock my body and train harder and diet harder 

*Friday 10/22/2021*

I was either 183.0 or 183.5 when I woke up. 

_training_
30 mins stationary bike w/resistance 
Smith machine horizontal presses 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6
Cable crossovers 4x10
Crunch machine 3x10


----------



## CJ (Oct 23, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> So I have been working hard to diet - but just due to life have been training lightly. However - I’ve been stuck at 183-184 for a few weeks and it’s ticked me off… so I decided to shock my body and train harder and diet harder
> 
> *Friday 10/22/2021*
> 
> ...


I've missed you!!!  😘


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 23, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I've missed you!!!  😘


You make me so happy! I’ve actually been lurking every day but just haven’t much to contribute. I’m here!

And — woke up to 182.0 today so that was a nice surprise!


----------



## CJ (Oct 23, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> You make me so happy! I’ve actually been lurking every day but just haven’t much to contribute. I’m here!
> 
> And — woke up to 182.0 today so that was a nice surprise!


Lean and mean!!!  💪💪


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 24, 2021)

*Saturday 10/23/2021 *

I ate too much today. It happens. Was worth it. 

_training _
30 mins stationary bike w/resistance 
Cable rows 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8
Deadlifts 3x10
Crunch machine 1x15 + 1x12 + 1x10



https://imgur.com/a/LdzlkXp


Have some cool vascularity coming in. See above.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice work Voy! Keep grinding.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 26, 2021)

hi. 

I’m officially skinnyfat. Thankfully, more skinny than fat, which, who knew if you saw my original photos. My face is back to being me, my neck is almost there, my legs are… but the upper half of my upper body looks like I have a terminal illness, and while you can see the faintest hint that abs do exist deep down, there’s a little baby gut. I’m 100% positive this is like brown fat that’s 20 years old at this point. And yes, I know it’s the last to come off. And worse, it’s the part the meds reprogrammed me to add fat to in order to breast feed. But if anyone knows our creator (made, female, dude with the keyboard running the matrix, whatever)… please ask why this is the last part to go. I really want to kill as much of that as possible for my own self sense of accomplishment. 

Rant over. 

*Monday 10/25/2021*

_training_
30 mins stationary bike 
Horizontal smith press 2x10 + 1x8 + 1x6
cable crossovers 4x10
Crunch machine 3x10


----------



## CJ (Oct 26, 2021)

Keep plugging away my man. Build up some lean tissue over time and soon enough you'll look like the dudes on American Eagle bags. 💪💪


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 30, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Keep plugging away my man. Build up some lean tissue over time and soon enough you'll look like the dudes on American Eagle bags. 💪💪


I adore you


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi!

*Friday 10/29/2021*

180.2 today. If I had to guess (and with some general guidance from the not to be trusted electronic scales) I’d say starting to slip below 16% body fat.

I know this isn’t a SARMS-forward board, but GW (and yes, I know it’s not technically a SARM but I digress) really helped me out in the past - even when I was huge and on the SSRIs. It made my weight flux a bit and really cleared my skin up. There’s something about it’s MOA reducing active glucose in the bloodstream that, anecdotally, for me, makes a difference. My bro-science guess is that my insulin sensitivity was screwed up by the SSRIs and this gives a little push. So yeah, moral of the story is, it’s helping and not massively expensive.

_training_
30 mins stationary bike with resistance
Smith machine horizontal presses 1x12 + 1x10 + 2x6
Cable crossovers 4x10
Weighted crunches 2x15 + 1x12


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi!

_weight trend update_
December 2016 - about 260lbs
February 2020 - about 235lbs
April 2021 211.0 lbs 
July 2021 204.4lbs
Today - October 30, 2021 179.0 lbs

_training_
30 mins stationary bike with resistance 
seated cable rows 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8
smith machine deadlifts 3x10
bicep curls 3x10
Weighted Crunch machine 2x15 + 1x12


----------



## Trump (Oct 31, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hi!
> 
> _weight trend update_
> December 2016 - about 260lbs
> ...


Fuck me (not literally) thats impressive


----------



## Voyagersixone (Oct 31, 2021)

Trump said:


> Fuck me (not literally) thats impressive


I literally LOLd. You are awesome, my friend - and that’s very kind to say.


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 1, 2021)

Awesome to see the hard work paying off. 

Keep it up bro.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 2, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Awesome to see the hard work paying off.
> 
> Keep it up bro.


Thanks man!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 2, 2021)

hi.

*Monday 11/01/2021*

happy November.
Woke up at 179.0 again today. I’m not mad about it.
Had some massive anxiety and dark energy today so used that as an excuse to eat like a pig. Going to bed I’m 179.2 after showering so I’m confused and grateful.

_training_
30 mins stationary bike with resistance
smith machine horizontal presses 2x10 + 1x8

Had more in me but was running into a major panic attack so I packed it in.

ah, life.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 5, 2021)

Just a weight update today. 177.0


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Just a weight update today. 177.0


Little fella!!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Little fella!!!


Less than 200… not a real man for sure!! Ha

But I think I’m getting close to 15%… so making some strides I think

Come a long way eh?


----------



## CJ (Nov 5, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Less than 200… not a real man for sure!! Ha
> 
> But I think I’m getting close to 15%… so making some strides I think
> 
> Come a long way eh?


Yes you have, you never gave up. Impressed!!! 🤩


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yes you have, you never gave up. Impressed!!! 🤩


Thank you for always being there dude!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 6, 2021)

*Friday 11/05/2021*

175.8 today. Thinking I’m really knocking on the door of right about 15%. Went clothes shopping today. I fit into 32 SLIM fit today comfortably. Sales lady said slim fit was necessary based on my build. Who woulda thought it? Also despite being tall, a medium button down fits very nicely. 

_training_
In a hotel tonight so had to make the best of the fitness center. And dealing with borderline crippling anxiety with work so just keeping head above water and trying to get the training in. 

30 mins stationary bike with resistance 
Horizontal db presses 4x10
Horizontal db crush presses 2x10 + 1x8


----------



## CJ (Nov 6, 2021)

Medium and slim?!?  😳😳😳

You going for the Abercrombie model look now? 😉


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Medium and slim?!?  😳😳😳
> 
> You going for the Abercrombie model look now? 😉


Lol. I wish. A LOT of toning to do. But it was a really nice 180 degree shift in life experience


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 9, 2021)

*Monday 11/08/2021*

hi. 174.4 today. whee. 

_training_
30 mins stationary bike w/resistance 
smith horizontal press 1x14 + 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8
cable crossovers 1x15 + 2x10 + 1x8
weighted crunch machine 1x20 + 1x15 + 1x12

hit some PRs in distance on the bike in the same time as well as in strength


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 17, 2021)

Hey brothers. I’ve taken about a week off training - work stress and had a bit of stomach sick last week. Will get back into it tomorrow or Thursday.

For about five days in a row now, my calves have been INCREDIBLY stiff. For a few days my arms were too. And I mean all day long - so stiff if I’m sitting for a bit and then stand I wind up walking on my top toes a bit for them to loosen up. I’ve been doing some stretching and massaging to try to help.

Never had this happen in a training break. Wondering if it might be the bed in the place I’m in right now or if it’s something you guys have seen after a bunch of hard training and then taking a break?


----------



## sfw509 (Nov 18, 2021)

It could be from either of the reasons you stated. Some hotel beds have made my shoulders and neck feel horrible.

When was the last time you took a few days off?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 18, 2021)

Sounds like bad circulation, or if you're sitting/laying down for extended periods of time that can happen. 
No need to wait for Thursday, hit that shit tomorrow man.
Why put off things tto tomorrow you can do today, right?
Best way to alleviate work stress? Well 2nd best... lifting weights.
Don't make excuses. Own ur shit and get it done man.
Takes an Army to keep me from working out.
Best of luck - Gibz


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 21, 2021)

Sorry for being MIA -little update. 

I was leaving my moms house for dinner at 11pm on Wednesday on some old country backroads — long story short, I was hit in my driver’s side door by someone doing more than 60. 

Thankfully I was driving a Mercedes E Class which is built like a tank (though I just bought it 7 months ago - sigh)… so for the most part I’m okay. Some burst blood vessels in my ankle and it’s sprained a bit — I have to go back to the doctor to have another look my shoulder which could either just hit a bit inflamed or have tendon/rotator cuff damage. But all together I walked away. The other car was almost completely destroyed, but he walked away with a sprained ankle.  If I was in a Nissan, I’d be dead. 

Anyway - I can’t do any training until the inflammation has gone down. We’ll know more in a few days.


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> Sorry for being MIA -little update.
> 
> I was leaving my moms house for dinner at 11pm on Wednesday on some old country backroads — long story short, I was hit in my driver’s side door by someone doing more than 60.
> 
> ...


I'm suspicious this is just a ruse to cover up the upcoming holiday indulgences. 

Well played sir. 😉


----------



## Voyagersixone (Nov 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I'm suspicious this is just a ruse to cover up the upcoming holiday indulgences.
> 
> Well played sir. 😉


LOL - you got me brother. The insurance drama of my car being totaled was absolutely collateral damage, yet necessary, for the pies lying ahead of me…


----------



## CJ (Nov 21, 2021)

Voyagersixone said:


> LOL - you got me brother. The insurance drama of my car being totaled was absolutely collateral damage, yet necessary, for the pies lying ahead of me…


You did it for the pies. I respect that. 🤣


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jan 16, 2022)

All right folks!

Doctor has cleared me from the accident and everything seems to have healed.

Hovering around 180 and 16% at 6'3" not bad from where I came from.


*Wednesday 01/12/2022*

_training_
5 mins stationary bike
horizontal smith press 1x16 + 1x12 + 1x11 + 1x7 + 1x11
cable crossovers 2x12 + 2x6 + 2x8
tricep rope pushdowns 1x11 + 1x6
crunch machine 1X12 + 1x10 + 1x20 + 1x10

_notes_
I know it doesn't seem like a lot, but I can feel I DESTROYED my chest today. Towards the end everything felt like it was in failure. The two most lagging parts of my entire body are my forearms and my chest - but my chest is significantly behind every muscle group in my body. Any thoughts welcome.

__________

*Thursday 01/13/2022*

_training_
5 mins stationary bike
seated cable rows 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x10 + 1x6
lat pulldowns 1x16 + 1x10 + 1x4 + 2x12
preacher curls 1x12 + 2x6 + 1x5 + 1x6
straight bar curls 2x8 + 1x6
deadlifts 3x10
crunch machine 1x14 + 1x8

_notes_
Another day towards the end where it felt like I couldn't make my muscles do anything else - my body just said absolutely not.

_________


*Saturday 01/15/2022*

_training_
5 mins stationary bike
cable crossovers 1x18 + 2x10 + 2x8 + 1x12
db horizinal presses 1x14 + 1x12 + 1x8 + 1x4 + 1x10
tricep rope pushdowns 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x6
pec dec flies 2x10 + 1x6

_notes_
repeat note about the smallest chest known to man. as expected, by now severe DOMS from being out of the game for the past 6 weeks. a lot of weakness in my forearms, but hoping to push through that in the next few days.


----------



## CJ (Jan 16, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> All right folks!
> 
> Doctor has cleared me from the accident and everything seems to have healed.
> 
> ...


If you're sore from what you did, it was plenty. Don't think that you didn't do enough, you obviously did. 

You exhausted your muscles during the workout, and definitely caused a response indicated by the soreness. 

Crushed it bud!!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jan 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you're sore from what you did, it was plenty. Don't think that you didn't do enough, you obviously did.
> 
> You exhausted your muscles during the workout, and definitely caused a response indicated by the soreness.
> 
> Crushed it bud!!!


You’re amazing as usual, my friend. 
I need to get on some sort of program to get my chest from being concave.


----------



## TODAY (Jan 16, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> All right folks!
> 
> Doctor has cleared me from the accident and everything seems to have healed.
> 
> ...


Your username looks vaguely familiar, but it's been SO DAMN LONG SINCE I LAST SAW IT THAT I COMPLETELY FORGOT WHO YOU ARE.






Nice to see you back, bud.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jan 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Your username looks vaguely familiar, but it's been SO DAMN LONG SINCE I LAST SAW IT THAT I COMPLETELY FORGOT WHO YOU ARE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 thanks my friend. And thanks for the big smile you just gave me!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 16, 2022)

Welcome back brother. Good to see you around; seen you on other forums, ne’er formally introduced. Pleased to meet you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ftf (Jan 17, 2022)

Welcome back Voy!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jan 17, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> Welcome back brother. Good to see you around; seen you on other forums, ne’er formally introduced. Pleased to meet you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi there, pal! Hmm! I’ve really only been on this one - but maybe I have some twins! It’s a pleasure to meet ya!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 17, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hi there, pal! Hmm! I’ve really only been on this one - but maybe I have some twins! It’s a pleasure to meet ya!



No sir, I’ve seen you on the Iron Den. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jan 17, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> No sir, I’ve seen you on the Iron Den.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My friend - unless I created an account there long ago and don’t remember - it wasn’t me. I’ve been here, though, on and off for a few years. I did just try to login and do a forgot pw on TID to see if honestly I can’t remember (and if so, mea culpa) but it came back with user name and email cannot be found. But glad to meet you anyway!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jan 17, 2022)

*Sunday 01/16/2022*

_training_
It’s an off day. I’m sore. 
But I still got in 10x10 push-ups for fun.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jan 17, 2022)

Also -

For someone who’s had low bp almost forever - my forearm vascularity is really starting to show up. 



https://imgur.com/a/Trjkdlf


----------



## Voyagersixone (May 29, 2022)

The time has come. 

I’ve been floating between 172 and 175 and holding around 13.5% BF. 

It’s time to bulk. 

I’ve never in my life done that. 

So going in slightly clueless. 

But - excited?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 30, 2022)

Let's goooooooo


----------



## DEADlifter (May 30, 2022)

You've come a long way.  Bulk DOES NOT mean smashing Chick-fil-a at the food court on the daily.

Just fooking with ya.  Congrats on the hard work.  Get after it.


----------



## Voyagersixone (May 30, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> You've come a long way.  Bulk DOES NOT mean smashing Chick-fil-a at the food court on the daily.
> 
> Just fooking with ya.  Congrats on the hard work.  Get after it.


What about the drive through?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi guys!

Okay - getting ready to start the bulk of it all. Hooray!

As with any former fat person, getting fat again is, of course, something that terrifies me. I also have some things going on in my personal life that really require me to keep my bf% down. Having my jawline back is pretty cool too 

That being said, I know that any time there’s a bulk there’s going to be an increase in fat. I get it. 

I know lean bulks are a thing, too, though. 

Jumping in for a shameless beg for some macro and cal input to try to keep me as lean as possible while I bulk. 

Right now I’m 175
Floating between 13.5-14% bf
6’3”

I don’t have a ton of lean tissue on me. Definitely need to correct that. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TODAY (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Okay - getting ready to start the bulk of it all. Hooray!
> 
> ...


250-500 cal surplus of mostly whole foods

Lift with a focus on progressive overload

Continue to do cardio during your bulk


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2022)

Could try carb cycling also, keep your insulin sensitivity as good as possible. 

More carbs and less fats on training days, opposite on rest days.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 6, 2022)

TODAY said:


> 250-500 cal surplus of mostly whole foods
> 
> Lift with a focus on progressive overload
> 
> Continue to do cardio during your bulk


I’ve missed you. Thank you for this!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Could try carb cycling also, keep your insulin sensitivity as good as possible.
> 
> More carbs and less fats on training days, opposite on rest days.


Easy enough!


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Easy enough!


Cals in vs Cals out is still the master variable though. 

Get that dialed it, or whatever else comes downstream wont be right.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Cals in vs Cals out is still the master variable though.
> 
> Get that dialed it, or whatever else comes downstream wont be right.


Such a fact. TDEE calculate says 2223 for maintenance. Thinking 2500 should be safe?


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Such a fact. TDEE calculate says 2223 for maintenance. Thinking 2500 should be safe?


If you've been tracking, go by YOUR numbers, not a calculator.

I know you've tracked in the past, does that number seem somewhat reasonable to you based upon your prior data?

If so, start there, adjust as needed.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you've been tracking, go by YOUR numbers, not a calculator.
> 
> I know you've tracked in the past, does that number seem somewhat reasonable to you based upon your prior data?
> 
> If so, start there, adjust as needed.


Great advice!! As always my friend, I appreciate you.

I have not been tracking recently - work has kept me quite distracted. I know my cals have generally been way too low in general, but my macros have been out of whack too. So trying to get all that back on track. 

This is why I’m sort of a low weight lean blob at the moment.  was doing quite well and had nice definition towards the beginning of the year - but now I’m soft and skinny.  ha


----------



## CJ (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Great advice!! As always my friend, I appreciate you.
> 
> I have not been tracking recently - work has kept me quite distracted. I know my cals have generally been way too low in general, but my macros have been out of whack too. So trying to get all that back on track.


You got this, stay away from Chick Fil A though. 🤣


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> You got this, stay away from Chick Fil A though. 🤣


This is going to be my biggest thing but I’ve committed to it! Just have to find a way to get whole food intake that I can track without having a kitchen. Keep your fingers crossed…


----------



## PZT (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> This is going to be my biggest thing but I’ve committed to it! Just have to find a way to get whole food intake that I can track without having a kitchen. Keep your fingers crossed…


Tuna & Ezekiel bread maybe


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> Tuna & Ezekiel bread maybe


That’s a good call. Oh, the days of tuna… 

I found some really yummy tasting ranch chips by quest…


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> That’s a good call. Oh, the days of tuna…
> 
> I found some really yummy tasting ranch chips by quest…


The taco ones are pretty good


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> The taco ones are pretty good


TACO????


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 7, 2022)

*Wednesday 07/06/2022*
178.0 today. A little bloated from the holiday, I think.

_training_
Push day!
Horizontal smith machine press 1x12 + 1x8 + 2x5
Shoulder press machine 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x5
Pec Dec flies 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x5
Tricep rope push downs 1x12 + 1x8 + 1x4
Crunch machine 1x16 + 1x12 + 1x10
Stationary bike with resistance 30 mins

Been a while so it’ll take a beat to sort out weights and max reps, but I definitely wore myself out - before I did my cardio I attempted to do push-ups —- and, because I’m totally happy exposing myself to humiliation - I’ll gladly admit I literally fell while doing my second one. Haha.

I also noticed some weakness in my left side - especially my shoulder. Need to balance that out. 

Diet to come!

As always, so so grateful for all of you.
V61


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 7, 2022)

*Wednesday 07/06/2022*

_diet_
I started really in the evening so not so great. My day started with fries and half a coke. But changing that going forward… I’m also super cognizant of the amazing CJs CICO reminder. I’m going to very slowly increase cals because I do think I have some latent insulin sensitivity issues and most of my life I’ve been on lower cals… which is prolly why I’m chronically tired. lol. Sort of lol anyway. But I am definitely bloated and don’t want that to turn into fat. 

cals 1600
carbs 48% / 196g
fat 22% / 39g
protein 30% / 120g

As always - my thanks!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 8, 2022)

*Thursday 07/07/2022*

_training_
Seated Cable Rows 1x20 + 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x10 + 1x4
Lat Pull Downs 1x20 + 1x16 + 1x10 + 1x8
Straight Bat Curls 4x8 + 1x6
Deadlifts 3x10
30 mins stationary bike w/resistance

_diet_
I feel like I got things really in order today. But I tell you what - I feel INSANELY bloated today. Like - gut swollen starting to hang over my shorts type of swollen which has not happened in MONTHS. So I’m thinking my cals are too high.

cals 2090
carbs 29% / 151g
fat 34% / 80g
protein 37% / 196g

Definitely have fat fear right now.



https://imgur.com/a/9UVeLl8

 some nice vascularity.

As always, my humble thanks -


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> *Thursday 07/07/2022*
> 
> _training_
> Seated Cable Rows 1x20 + 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x10 + 1x4
> ...


2000 Cals is about what a woman eats, it's not too high, get out of your own head ya nutcase.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> 2000 Cals is about what a woman eats, it's not too high, get out of your own head ya nutcase.


Hahaha. True story. Thank you!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 9, 2022)

*Friday 07/08/2022*

_training_
Didn’t realize the gym closed early today… so it’s leg day lite. 

Hammer strength leg press 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6
Calf extension machine 1x20 + 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x12 + 1x10
Crunch machine 1x20 + 1x16
Stationary bike with resistance 18 mins


----------



## Dex (Jul 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> 2000 Cals is about what a woman eats, it's not too high, get out of your own head ya nutcase.


But all of the nutrition facts are based on a 2000 calorie diet. I wonder when they will adjust it to 4k to show the daily American diet.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 9, 2022)

*Friday 07/08/2022*

_diet_
cals 1885
carbs 25% / 122g
fat 35% / 75g
protein 40% / 195g

As always, thank you!


----------



## CJ (Jul 9, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> *Friday 07/08/2022*
> 
> _diet_
> cals 1885
> ...


Bulking on sub 2,000 Cals.  🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️😄


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 9, 2022)

CJ said:


> Bulking on sub 2,000 Cals.  🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️😄


Hey. Give me a minute to get through the paranoia. At least the macros are right! I’ve always been a tragic failure there. Now I’ll just slowly creep up on cals. 

Wednesday 07/06/2022: 178.0
Saturday 07/09/2022: 178.8

I’m sure that’s water. But it’s funny/sad.


----------



## CJ (Jul 9, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hey. Give me a minute to get through the paranoia. At least the macros are right! I’ve always been a tragic failure there. Now I’ll just slowly creep up on cals.
> 
> Wednesday 07/06/2022: 178.0
> Saturday 07/09/2022: 178.8
> ...


Daily fluctuations are just noise in the data.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 10, 2022)

*Saturday 07/09/2022*

_training_
Rest day. Everything hurts. Did some walking around a local park though! 

_diet_
Unintentionally did an IF last night… was like 16 hours between when I ate last night and today. 

cals 1975
carbs 24% / 122g
fat 37% / 80g
protein 39% / 190g


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 10, 2022)

Going to bump to 2400 tomorrow I think. Scared.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 11, 2022)

*Sunday 07/10/2022*

Learned a valuable lesson about not eating enough before training today. Was able to increase weight load but definitely tired out wayyy more easily. Still a lot of leg day DOMS but the real PITA is my shoulders - they’re definitely sore and need more work. 

Shoulder press machine 1x12 + 1x8 + 1x6
Hammer strength chest press 1x10 + 1x7 + 1x5 + 1x3
Pec Dec flies 1x12 + 1x7 + 1x4 
Dip assist 1x10 + 1x8
Triceps press machine 1x10+ 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4

Also - scale is going I’m but weirdly looked pretty lean today. Still plan on increasing to 2400 calories today…


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 11, 2022)

*Sunday 07/10/2022*

_diet_
Massive failure on 2,400. Got a late start on the day and was only awake like 12 hours before having to crash for work. And it got to the point where I felt like I was force feeding - but tomorrow is a new day!

cals 1648
carbs 34 / 146g
fat 19% / 35g
protein 47% / 198g


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 13, 2022)

*Monday 07/11/2022*

_diet_
cals 2023
carbs 20% / 102g
fat 43% / 94g
protein 37% / 181g

It was a pretty horrible day at work so I was there late and didn’t get to train. Plus my quads were STILL screaming so break taken


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 13, 2022)

*Tuesday 07/12/2022*

_training_
Pull day! Focusing on progressive overload and have already noticed some strength gains — definitely compared to the past but thankfully making some advancements over last pull day. Something CJ has helped me with before - I have pretty weak forearms and small wrists from broken arms as a kid - but my forearms have grown significantly, and I have some great new tissue there along with vascularity. It’s definitely helping me along in getting more movement when training. 

Seated cable rows 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x4
Hammer strength front pull down machine 1x16 + 1x12+ 1x8 + 1x4
Straight bar curls 2x8 + 1x6 + 1x5
Dumbbell deadlifts 3x10
Crunch machine 1x20 + 1x16
Stationary bike with resistance 20 mins


_diet_
Pretty proud of this! Not perfect but I think it’s an improvement!
cals 2293
carbs 23% / 131g
fat 37% / 95g
protein 40% / 233g


Many, many thanks!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 14, 2022)

*Wednesday 07/13/2022*

hi hi. Totally exploded my cals today! But let me tell you the three pieces of pizza I had for dinner tonight gave me an insane dopamine rush and my body felt GRATEFUL for it. It was delightful. Also hit some PRs on my horizontal press. Something I never shared - before I was fat, I was a stick - and ten years ago this year - almost this month - I had a trainer to try to fix that —- and I couldn’t even lift the bar. So I’m particularly proud of doing so much more. Also, going to weigh in the AM since it’s been a week.

_diet_
cals 2792
carbs 35% / 244g
fat 32% / 97g
protein 33% / 228g

_training_
horizontal smith press 1x10 + 1x8 + 3x4
shoulder press machine 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x4
cable crossovers 3x10 + 3x4
tricep press machine 1x12 + 1x7 + 2x5
crunch machine 1x16 + 1x12
resistance stationary bike 20 mins

And about 45 mins of good ol’ adult cardio 

Thank you!!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 14, 2022)

*Scale Update*
Wednesday 07/06/2022 178.0
Thursday 07/14/2022 180.2


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 15, 2022)

*Thursday 07/14/2022*

_diet_
Moderate carb day after yesterday’s… not moderate say 

cals 2040
carbs 20% /102g
fat 36% / 83g
protein 44% / 227g

_training_
Leg day light. Calves are fine but my quads have been REALLY sore for days now so I didn’t want to push it. It’s been probably a year and a half since I’ve done a real leg day so giving myself some grace. 

hammer strength leg presses 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
calf extension machine 1x10 + 1x16 + 1x12 + 2x10
crunch machine 1x16 + 1x12


Thanks guys!


----------



## CJ (Jul 15, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> *Thursday 07/14/2022*
> 
> _diet_
> Moderate carb day after yesterday’s… not moderate say
> ...


So.... 100 g of carbs is moderate now? 🤔 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 15, 2022)

Cool forearm veins broooo


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> So.... 100 g of carbs is moderate now? 🤔 🤣🤣🤣


I thought it was like 0-85 = low, 85 -150 was moderate, and turn above that was high?

Wouldn’t surprise me if I was wrong… again


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 16, 2022)

*Friday 07/15/2022*

Rest day. Low-ish carb day. 

Also I feel like I have a sort of bloated soft patch in my lower abs. Not bitching or being nuts, just a sprinkle of dysmorphia — but mostly recording to see how different things affect me as I progress.

Plan on doing a lot of walking tomorrow along with push day and likely HIIT.  

_diet_
calories 1798
carbs 19% / 89g
fat 32% / 67g
protein 49% / 226g

My thanks all


----------



## CJ (Jul 16, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Going to bump to 2400 tomorrow I think. Scared.


You've only hit this number ONCE in the last 6 days, you must really be scared. 🤣


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> You've only hit this number ONCE in the last 6 days, you must really be scared. 🤣


“V61, you’re doing great!”

To be honest though, I am terrified.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 16, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> “V61, you’re doing great!”
> 
> To be honest though, I am terrified.


of what?

You are NOT going to eat yourself into obesity on 2400 calories.

What WILL happen is that you'll have more energy, feel stronger, and put yourself in a better position to build muscle.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 16, 2022)

@Voyagersixone 

Before I get too critical, I'd like to know the following:

What, exactly, is your goal at this point?

How is your current diet helping you reach that goal?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 16, 2022)

TODAY said:


> of what?
> 
> You are NOT going to eat yourself into obesity on 2400 calories.
> 
> What WILL happen is that you'll have more energy, feel stronger, and put yourself in a better position to build muscle.





TODAY said:


> @Voyagersixone
> 
> Before I get too critical, I'd like to know the following:
> 
> ...



Be critical away, brother. I appreciate it. 

Mom and I had a fantastic education/therapy session this morning (so many thanks CJ)… so I won’t be a wet blanket and bore you with the failed thinking in my headspace. 

Will be up past 2400 today. Today’s challenge though will be finding a gym open late!

Thanks for being along, Today.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 19, 2022)

All right. Let’s see what you guys come back with on this! Bring it. 

*Monday 07/18/2022*

_diet_
cals 2545
carbs 36% / 232g
fat 28% / 81g
protein 36% / 223g

_training_
horizontal smith machine presses 1x12 + 2x10 + 2x8 + 1x6 + 1x3
shoulder press machine 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x4
cable crossovers 2x12 + 3x10 + 3x4
dumbbell crush presses 2x10
dip assist 2x10 + 1x6
crunch machine 1x12 + 1x10
20 mins bike w/resistance 

Thanks brothers!


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> All right. Let’s see what you guys come back with on this! Bring it.
> 
> *Monday 07/18/2022*
> 
> ...


Macros look solid. 

3 sets of 4 reps on the cable crossover might be a bit too heavy. That exercise is better suited for lighter weight/higher reps. I'd suggest 10+.

What's a DB Crunch Press? 🤔 If it's literally doing a DB Press while holding an abdominal crunch, don't do that. It's a very poor exercise for the chest, as you aren't braced properly for best output, and there are also better abdominal exercise choices as well.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jul 19, 2022)

Good macro split pal


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Macros look solid.
> 
> 3 sets of 4 reps on the cable crossover might be a bit too heavy. That exercise is better suited for lighter weight/higher reps. I'd suggest 10+.
> 
> What's a DB Crunch Press? 🤔 If it's literally doing a DB Press while holding an abdominal crunch, don't do that. It's a very poor exercise for the chest, as you aren't braced properly for best output, and there are also better abdominal exercise choices as well.


It’s called a typo. Crush press. Oops


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> Macros look solid.
> 
> 3 sets of 4 reps on the cable crossover might be a bit too heavy. That exercise is better suited for lighter weight/higher reps. I'd suggest 10+.
> 
> What's a DB Crunch Press? 🤔 If it's literally doing a DB Press while holding an abdominal crunch, don't do that. It's a very poor exercise for the chest, as you aren't braced properly for best output, and there are also better abdominal exercise choices as well.


Heard on the cable crossovers! Thank you!
And thanks again for the macro cry session. I appreciate you!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 21, 2022)

*Tuesday 07/19/2022*

woke up with a major sore throat and def feeling week. Got tested for work so not COVID but feel like crap. Took it easy training but focused a lot on time under tension. Posting this on Wednesday and def feel the impact on my back so not all was lost. 

_diet_
cals 2280
carbs 35% / 209g
fat 28% / 72g
protein 37% / 218g

_training_
pulldown machine 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8
seated cable rows 1x14 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6
straight bar curls 3x10 + 1x5


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 21, 2022)

*Wednesday 07/20/2022*

felt like absolute ass today. rest day. 

_diet_
cals 2182
carbs 37% / 206g
fat 31% / 77g
protein 32% / 177g


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 28, 2022)

Finally getting on the other side of my cold. 

*Wednesday 07/28/2022*

_training _
I’m able to focus a lot more on my chest since my forearms have come along. Super happy about that. 

smith machine presses 1x16 + 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x4
shoulder press machine 1x10 + 1x8 + 2x6
cable crossovers 2x15 + 3x10
dip assist 1x10 + 2x8
pec dec flies 5x8
crunch machine 2x12


_diet_
carbs are a little higher than I wanted, but ah well. 

cals 2448
carbs 39% / 245g
fat 28% / 76g
protein 33% / 206g

Many thanks brothers - have a good day


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 28, 2022)

Deleted double post


----------



## CJ (Jul 28, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Finally getting on the other side of my cold.
> 
> *Wednesday 07/28/2022*
> 
> ...


I had 860 grams of carbs yesterday. You'll be fine. 😉


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 30, 2022)

*Thursday 07/29/2022*

I know I didn’t eat enough today. 

_training_
seated cable rows 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
pull down machine 1x16 + 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8
straight bar curls 3x10 + 2x5 + 2x3
db shoulder shrugs 4x10

_diet_
cals 1843
carbs 31% / 150g
fat 20% / 42g
protein 49% / 236g

Thanks guys


----------



## TODAY (Jul 30, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> *Thursday 07/29/2022*
> 
> I know I didn’t eat enough today.


So?

The day isn't over.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> So?
> 
> The day isn't over.


(That was yesterday)


----------



## TODAY (Jul 30, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> (That was yesterday)


How many calories did you eat today?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> How many calories did you eat today?


I’ll be at or above 2400


----------



## TODAY (Jul 30, 2022)

And what happened yesterday that precluded you from eating properly?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 30, 2022)

TODAY said:


> And what happened yesterday that precluded you from eating properly?


Nothing excusable. Work stress that kept my mind off eating throughout the day.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Jul 31, 2022)

Something to share 

As usual - y’all are right. 

I’ve had massive anxiety this week with fatigue - and I’ve finally come to realize it’s hypoglycemia. 

I’m not eating enough.


----------



## TODAY (Jul 31, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Something to share
> 
> As usual - y’all are right.
> 
> ...


I AM SHOCKED


----------



## Yano (Jul 31, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Something to share
> 
> As usual - y’all are right.
> 
> ...


----------



## TODAY (Jul 31, 2022)

Now then


How do you plan to address this issue moving forward?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 4, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I AM SHOCKED


I figured you would be 



TODAY said:


> Now then
> 
> 
> How do you plan to address this issue moving forward?


Well the good news is as of next weekend I’m out of the hotel I’ve been in for months and will be in an apartment with a kitchen. So will be able to actually cook - and will be prepping so that I can spread my meals evenly throughout the day which I have not been able to do here. 

Thank you for holding me accountable, Today. I appreciate you. 

I also have some log catch up to do tonight


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 4, 2022)

Yano said:


> View attachment 25627


This was art


----------



## TODAY (Aug 4, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> I figured you would be
> 
> 
> Well the good news is as of next weekend I’m out of the hotel I’ve been in for months and will be in an apartment with a kitchen. So will be able to actually cook - and will be prepping so that I can spread my meals evenly throughout the day which I have not been able to do here.
> ...


Glad to hear that your situation is improving!


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 5, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Glad to hear that your situation is improving!


Thanks! Been out of town for work for several months so been limited on what I can do at home.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

I’ll be following from here forward 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ll be following from here forward
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stoked to have you along, IS! Much appreciated.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 5, 2022)

Doing some catch up...

*Friday 07/29/2022*

_training_
hammer strength leg press 2x10 + 2x8 + 1x6
calf extension machine 1x20 + 1x16 + 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x6
crunch machine 2x20 + 2x16 + 1x10

_diet_
cals 2792 (oof - didn't have any hypo anxiety though)
carbs 40% / 284g (oof)
fat  29% / 90g
protein 31% / 223g


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 5, 2022)

*Wednesday 08/03/2022*

_training_
I'm particularly proud of this day - I busted my ass. I'm trying to focus a lot more on my chest since I've never really had any lean mass there at all --- but I can tell as I'm writing this (Thursday night) that there has actually been some substantial growth there. Nothing you guys would generally write home about, but I'm proud of it.

horizontal smith press 1x16 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x3
shoulder press machine 1x12 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x4
cable crossovers 2x16 + 2x10 + 1x7 + 1x6 (yes I'm trying to stick to 10+ reps but I'm struggling increasing weight a bit)
dip assist 3x8
db flies 3x10
push down machine 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8
pec dec flies 2x8 + 1x6
crunch machine 1x25 + 1x16 + 1x14

_diet_
cals 2440 (yay)
carbs 41% / 257g (oof)
fat 27% / 76g
protein 32% / 199g (  )


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 5, 2022)

*Thursday 08/04/2022*

_training_
seated cable rows 1x16 + 1x14 + 1x12 + 1x6 + 1x3
pull down machine 1x14 + 3x12 + 1x10
straight bar curls 4x10 + 1x8 + 1x6 + 1x5
db shoulder shrugs 3x10

_diet_
cals 2889 (oof)
carbs 40% / 301g (UGH)
fat 32% / 104g
protein 28% / 203g (  )


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> *Wednesday 08/03/2022*
> 
> 
> cable crossovers 2x16 + 2x10 + 1x7 + 1x6 (yes I'm trying to stick to 10+ reps but I'm struggling increasing weight a bit)


Then don't increase weight every set. Stay the same for each set, or better yet, make your first set the heavier hard ones, and lower weight each subsequent set accordingly to stay within your target rep range.

And no, no "oofff" to your carbs. That is not a lot at all. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 6, 2022)

*Friday 08/05/2022*

_training_
Leg day light because the suffering for days has been nuts. 

calf extension machine 1x25 + 1x20 + 1x14 + 1x12 + 1x10
leg press machine 1x14 + 1x12 + 4x10
crunch machine 1x20 + 1x18 + 1x12

_diet_
cals 2878 (oof)
carbs 39% / 289g (oof)
fat 32% / 103g (  )
protein 29% / 211g


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi folks. 

Been moving since I last logged - finally done and went back to logging and training tonight. 

After the gym I went home and showered - and I found that I have a brand new spare tire. 

My gut is the biggest it’s been in almost 10 months. 

I’ve made some gains and I’m proud of those, but I absolutely need to fix this. Admittedly, I’ve eaten like garbage the last few days and been super stressed, but I wasn’t expecting this much of a rebound. 

So effective immediately, I’m on a cut again. Going to try to hold onto the gains I’ve made the past few weeks but this has got to go. 

And no it’s not some weird dysmorphia - it’s hand fulls. I’m going to see how it looks in the morning and see if it’s some weird bloat - and my scale gets here on Thursday (I may just buy another one tomorrow) but I’ll report in when I know more.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 17, 2022)

*Tuesday 08/16/2022*

_training _
horizontal smith press 1x18 + 1x14 + 1x10 + 1x7 + 1x5 + 1x3
hammer strength shoulder press 3x10 + 1x8 
cable crossovers 3x15 + 2x10 
tricep push down machine 1x16 + 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 
pec dec flies 1x12 + 1x10 + 1x8 + 1x5 
crunch machine 1x30 + 1x20 + 1x15  
20 mins stationary bike 

_diet_
cals 2282
carbs 26% / 152g
fat 38% / 95g
protein 35% / 205g


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 17, 2022)

So scale says 179.8 after fasted cardio. I don’t get it.sigh


----------



## TODAY (Aug 17, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Been moving since I last logged - finally done and went back to logging and training tonight.
> 
> ...


Man, I detect more than a whiff of self-sabotage here.

How long were you eating in a surplus for?


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> So scale says 179.8 after fasted cardio. I don’t get it.sigh


Water. Same as we've been telling you for some time. Individual daily weigh ins are just noise, track weekly averages. 

You'd be a real basket case if you were a female and had to deal with the week of water weight before the menstrual cycle. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 18, 2022)

CJ said:


> Water. Same as we've been telling you for some time. Individual daily weigh ins are just noise, track weekly averages.
> 
> You'd be a real basket case if you were a female and had to deal with the week of water weight before the menstrual cycle. 🤣🤣🤣


This is a fact. But what bothered me is the real distended gut I had


----------



## TODAY (Aug 18, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> This is a fact. But what bothered me is the real distended gut I had


You really, REALLY need to learn to trust the process.

All of this second guessing and neuroticism is sabotaging your gains and probably your emotional health, as well.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Aug 18, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You really, REALLY need to learn to trust the process.
> 
> All of this second guessing and neuroticism is sabotaging your gains and probably your emotional health, as well.


Such a fact. 
I also think the milk in the prepared protein shakes may be screwing with me too.


----------



## CJ (Aug 18, 2022)

Voyagersixone said:


> This is a fact. But what bothered me is the real distended gut I had


Don't think that you're the only one who mind fukks themself. 

But you have to think logically.... Did I really gain 5 pounds of fat from yesterday by eating 3,000 calories today? 🤔

Obviously not, so stop making rash decisions.


----------

